# ماذا لو يملك الاقباط ميليشيات مسلحه اكان سيجري ما يجري؟!



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (10 يناير 2010)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
اولا:
اعلم جيدا ان ما سأقوله سيسبب لي الكثير جدا من الاعتراضات والمشاكل من ثلاثه انواع من الاشخاص:
اما يهوذيين
 او خائفين
 او غافلين

اليهوذيين:
 هم اشخاص يطلق عليهم لنسبتهم الي يهوذا الذي باع المسيح وفضل مصلحته علي المسيح
هؤلاء مثلهم هم اشخاص يعيشون حياه هادئه مستريحه بعيد عن سيف الاسلام الذي يمس يوميا مسيحيون في انحاء مصر
فبما انهم يعيشون حياه هادئه مستقره امنه فاذن الامور تسير جيده وان المسلمين اخوتنا وان اي افكار عدوانيه ضدهم هي تخالف تعاليم المسيح السمحه!!
فلا هم لهم ما يحصل لاخوانهم في الدين مادموا هم يعيشون بهناء واقول لهم ان من تجرعوا مراره الكأس كانوا مثلكم لا يعلمون ان الخطر اقرب اليهم مما يتصورون
فمن الضحايا من قتل علي يد مسلم كان يعتقد انه صديقه ومسيحيه خطفت بسبب صداقه وهميه من مسلم او مسلمه يمثلون الحب والصداقه وهم مثلما قال عنهم المسيح انهم ذئاب خاطفه تكون مثل الحملان في مظهرها
فهدفهم هم تثبيت مجموعه علي الحياد فمعامله عاديه ليفصلوهم عن اخوانهم حتي يتسني لهم القيام بتصفيه الباقيين

الخائفيين:
هم اشخاص جبناء يأخذون بعض ايات السيد المسيح ليقوموا بتحوير معناها وتفسيرها بما يخدم جبنهم
مثل ان المسيح لا يدعو للعنف او رفع السلاح وانه أتي من اجل السلام فقط وان هذه لا تليق بتعاليم المسيحيه!!
كأنما المسيح جاء ليجعلنا نهان ونكون ملطشه للمسلمين في الارض ومن اجل ان تكون بناتنا سبايا لهم واموالنا غنيمه لهم وارضنا تصير ارض لهم
الم تعلمون قصه الشخص الذي لطم المسيح في المحاكمه فقال له المسيح لماذا تلطمني؟
اقول لكم اهذا سيكون رأيكم حين تكون البنت المخطوفه هي ابنتكم او اختكم او قريبتكم
ايكون حقا هذا ما تؤمن به حين يقتل قريبك في هجوم علي كنيسه؟
وحين يوفر أمن الدوله للمجرمين الحمايه؟ ويهينك لانك تطلب حريتك
ان الاسلام عقيده شيطانيه ويرون ناس لا يريدون حقهم ولا مدافع لهم ولا مقتص لحقهم فما الدافه لهم لايقاف عدوانهم ومحو شرهم وانهيار غدرهم
ما الحل في ملايين تاتي لهم مقابل خطف مسيحيه او حرق كنيسه والشرطه وامن الدوله يحمون المجرمين
الحل اذن نسكت ونترك بناتنا لهم وكنائسنا فتحا لهم وارضنا غنيمه لهم بحجه كلام يفسره الجبناء كما لا يليق
وكما قال شخص:
في البداية نؤكد أن المسيحية ديانة محبة وتسامح وسلام وايضآ في المقابل ديانة نظام وعدل  وحق وبالتالي لايجب علي احد من المسلمين أن يتعامل مع الاقباط بمبدأ سوف اضربك علي خدك الايمن وعليك أن تحول لي خدك الايسر لاستمر في ضربك وسوف اغتصب اختك اوبنتك وعليك ان تتسامح معي وتنفذ وصايا السيد المسيح عن المحبة والتسامح؟؟؟!!! 
من قال أن المسيحية تقر ذلك العبث والاستهتار من قال أن الله عندما اوصي المسيحيين بوصايا التسامح والمحبة طلب منهم أن يكونوا ( ملطشة ) للناس المجرمين ويعيشون بلافهم ولا حكمة ولاشرف ويصبحون هزوءآ للناس يقتلونهم ويعتدون علي ممتلكاتهم وشرفهم وحقوقهم ؟؟؟ 
وسبق أن كتبت منذ فترة طويلة أن القبطي الذي يحاول الدفاع عن اخته اوابنته ضد المسلم الذي اختطفها واغتصبها وحاول القبطي استرداد المختطفة حتي لوادي ذلك الي مقتل المسلم الخاطف فهنا لايكون القبطي مخطئ ولايعتبر مرتكبآ لخطيئة قتل..

ان روح المحبه التي اوصانا بها المسيح حين قال احبوا اعدائكم ليست موجهه للمسلمين
نعم قطعا ليست موجهه لهم لانهم ليسوا اعدائنا بل هم اعداء المسيح نفسه
لانهم اتباع النبي الكذاب والحيه ابليس 
فما قاله المسيح للتعامل مع هؤلاء:
اعطانا السلطان لندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوه العدو
هذا ما يريدنا الرب ان نتعامل به مع كل من يحاول الاعتداء علينا وعلي كنائس الرب وبنات المسيح وكنائس السماء علي الارض
ليسه خطه الله لنا الحزن والفشل 
علينا الصلاه والصوم ولكن دون ان نفعل شيئا فلن يفعل الرب كل شي وحده
الرب عبر الشعب قديما البحر الاحمر لكنهم حاربوا ليملكوا الارض والرب باركهم وساعدهم وايدهم من عنده
الا ترون الاعلام الحكومي ضدنا ولا يحق لنا ان نبث برامجنا او اذاعتنا
وتحيز لهم كتاب يهاجمون المسيحيه يكتبون في جرائدهم الرسميه وكتب مسمومه يصدرها الازهر ومحاوله خطف واجبار علي الاسلام يقوم بها شيخهم بنفسه
الاقباط محرمون من دخول المخابرات او امن الدوله ولهم نسبه 2 بالمئه فقط من الشرطه
والسبب واضح جدا لكل ذي عينين
لماذا علي الحكومه ان تحقق لنا مطالبنا وهم لا يرون الا اشخاص يفرطون في دينهم ويبررون للمسلمين تصرفاتهم ضدنا واعمالهم نحو الهنا
لماذا وهم لا يرون الا شعب خامل يفرط حتي في شرفه  ورجال الفكر والعقيده يدعوننا للخمول والجبن بتفسيرات مغلوطه لتعاليم المسيح
ولماذا ترجون عون السماء وبناتنا ترتدي ملابس لا تليق وشباب منغمس في الشهوات والملذات
ولمن يظن ان حالنا جيد اليك بعض ما يجري لاجل ربما ان تكون غافلا:
 مذبحه الزيتون - هجمات الاسكندريه- مذبحه الكشح- دير ابو فانا- خطف مئات البنات والاعتداء عليهم واجبرتهم علي الاسلام – دعوه مقاطعه الشركات والمنتجات القبطيه-دعوه مقاطعه موبينيل لان صاحبها مسيحي-دعوه الشيخ ابو اسلام لاسلمه مليون فتاه قبطيه ليقرضوا نصاري مصر علي حد تعبيره- وقد اعترف الدكتور الفقي نفسه وماله من مكانه وسط رجال الدوله لنه تكون عشرات حالات خطف لبنات قبطيات!! والمزيد

اننا شعب يحيط به مئات الملايين ممن يريدون هلاككم والدوله ضدكم والشعب المسلم يكرهكم ويحلل كل ما تملكون لهم ومنظمات ضدكم تعمل في الخفاء بتمويل امراء الوهابيه وحمايه الاجهزه الامنيه المصريه ونحن في زمن اسوأ ما يمكن والنظام المصري في انهيار فلما لا نستغل الامر

الرد علي من يرفض حمل السلاح:
اننا لا نهاجم احد لكن حين يهاجمنا احد فعلينا الرد لانهم قوم لا يخافون فلماذا نلجا للشرطه وهم لا يفعلون شيئا لنا بل يساعدون المجرمين علي جريمتهم!
حسنا ان نصلي ونطلب معونه الرب ولكن علينا فعل شي ما لا ان نصلي ونخاف علي عمل شي ما فعلينا كسر الجمود فلنحول صلاتنا بدل ان نطلب من الرب بفعل جبننا ان يفعل كل شي ان نصلي ان يساعدنا فيما سنفعله وان ينصر اولاده حين يدافعون عن شرفنا وديننا واموالنا
اننا لا نكره المسلمين ولكن:
 علينا ان نرفع السلاح في وجه من يرفعه علينا حتي يخافوا لننظر للتاريخ البعيد نحاول نطبق نظريه الخوف والجبن تلك
مثال: 
حين انطلق المسلمين في غزواتهم واحتلوا اسبانيا وانطلقوا لغزو فرنسا فتصدي لهم مارتل وهزمهم واقف زحفه فماذا لو لم يرفع السلاح ضدهم لصارت فرنسا اسلاميه وماذا لو خضع الاسبان للاحتلال الاسلامي وتركوا الامر كله للرب كما تزعمون
لصارت للان اسبانيا والبرتغال بلاد اسلاميه ينطبق منه الشباب العالطل والمتخلف دينيا والمهووس جنسيا بالحور يفجرون انفسهم في البلاد المسيحيه كما يحصل الان في العالم
وللماضي القريب
لبنان زمن الحرب الاهليه:
ماذا لو لم يشعر المسيحيون هناك بالخطر الجسيم ويرفعوا السلاح اذاء محاولات تصفيتهم كما يريد الجبناء عندنا؟
لصارت لبنان دوله اسلاميه تطبق الشريعه وتقطع اليد وتشنق وتخطط لغزوات همجيه علي البلاد المسيحيه
لكن حين اعتمدوا علي الرب وحاربوا لاجل المسيح فقد منحهم النصر
ومن شروط النصر المسيحي ان يكون الرئيس مسيحيا والنواب نصفهم مسيحيون واغلب الوزراء مسيحيون 
اتري كانوا هؤلاء علي خطأ؟!

اود في النهايه ان احي بطل الاميريه الذي قتل المسلم الذي اغوي اخته لتسلم بعد خدعه دنيئه بثتها روح العدوان الاسلاميه المقيته
لقد قلت بعدها تلك المحاولات الاسلاميه للخطف بعد ان شعروا ان مصيرهم سيكون مثل الكلب القتيل
هل سيجرؤ مسلم علي التعرض لكنيسه او فتاه مسيحيه لو علم ان هناك من سيقتص لها؟!
كلا فهم لا يظهرون شجاعتهم الا علي المستضعفين والابرياء
فما يدفعهم للكف عن ذلك مادموا يأخذون اموال من السعوديه وحمايه امنيه وشعب خامل يرفض الحريه
حين ان 310 مليون عربي لا يقدرون شي علي 5 مليون يهودي في اسرائيل
اننا لا ندعو لحرب اهليه او هجمات دمويه بل لصحوه مسيحيه
ستجدون طرق وكتب كثيره عن الخطط الحربيه وحرب العصابات ومواقع متطرفه علي الانترنت بها طرق تصنيع العبوات الناسفه والمتفجرات
كما يوجد تجار سلاح كثيرون يمكن منهم البدء ولتساعدنا السماء حين يري رب السماء شبابه يضحي بكل شي من اجله

ولمن يستجيب للصحوه يقول المسيح: لا تَخَفْ لانِّي مَعَكَ
وللخائفين: وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ....فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، 
انظروا ان مجرد خطاب او عمليه مسلحه واحده في اي بلد يمكن ات تصيب اقتصاده بالشلل او تعطل السياحه او تربكه
ان ضربه واحده منا فقط كفيله باخافه النظام وسيعلم ان للاقباط حقوق يجب ان تحقق

واكرر لو كان للاقباط ميليشيات مسلحه ما استطاع اي مسلم خطف اي فتاه مسيحيه او مهاجمه كنيسه مسيحيه
وحينها لخاف امن الدوله الذي يحمي المسلمين لانه سيعلم ان للاقباط الان سيف مسلول مسلط علي رقاب المجرمين ولخاف المسلمين ومن والاهم من امراء الوهابيين
فانفض يا شعبنا عنك الذل والاستجداء وانزع عنك ثوب النوم والاسترخاء

منقول​*


----------



## حمورابي (10 يناير 2010)

تحية
عزيزي أتفق معك في كل ما قلتهُ 
وَمن هذا المنبر أعزي نفسي وأعزي الشعب القبطي على هذا الحادث ألأليم الذي طال مصلين خارجين من الكنيسة . 
وانا معك في أن يتم أعداد مليشيات قبطية تقوم بحراسة الكنائس ويكون لها سلطة كما يكون للشرطة في حماية ممتلكاتهم وبما أن (الحكومة المصرية) أن صح التعبير أطلاق مُصطلح الحكومة لهم فهم يأخذون دور المشاهد في هذه ألاعمال . ولايريدون أن يقومون بخطوة واحدة 
انا أقول لاعلاج الا بالملشيات المسلحة وأقصد بالمسلحة 
نتمنى لعوائل الشهداء الصبر والسلون


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (10 يناير 2010)

حمورابي قال:


> تحية
> عزيزي أتفق معك في كل ما قلتهُ
> وَمن هذا المنبر أعزي نفسي وأعزي الشعب القبطي على هذا الحادث ألأليم الذي طال مصلين خارجين من الكنيسة .
> وانا معك في أن يتم أعداد مليشيات قبطية تقوم بحراسة الكنائس ويكون لها سلطة كما يكون للشرطة في حماية ممتلكاتهم وبما أن (الحكومة المصرية) أن صح التعبير أطلاق مُصطلح الحكومة لهم فهم يأخذون دور المشاهد في هذه ألاعمال . ولايريدون أن يقومون بخطوة واحدة
> ...




*اشكرك
الشرطة لا تحميك ومن بيدهم أمر حمايتك لا يريدون
الحل المنطقي ان تحمي نفسك​*


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

ان تكون في ميليشيات مسيحية مخالف لعقيدتنا التي اعتدنا على المحبة 

المؤمن الحقيقي يتمنى ان يقتل من اجل المسيح دون ان يكون قد وجه سلاحا او اذية لاحد 

ميليشيات دي مش علينا دي على دين الارهاب و مش هتحل المشكلة بالعكس هتزودها 
لان المسلمين اكثر عددا و عتادا 
فكرة مرفوضة نحن نلتزم بمحبتنا فقط


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (10 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ان تكون في ميليشيات مسيحية مخالف لعقيدتنا التي اعتدنا على المحبة
> 
> المؤمن الحقيقي يتمنى ان يقتل من اجل المسيح دون ان يكون قد وجه سلاحا او اذية لاحد
> 
> ...




*ايوة ممتاز هايل جدا
يبقي ياريت ماتشتكوش لما يقتلكم اتباع النبي الكذاب....خليكم كدة
عندهم حق والله يعملوا اكثر من كدة​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (10 يناير 2010)

*لو الدفاع حرام يبقي ايه اللي يخلينا ندخل الجيش بقي ؟

ما هو دفاع عن البلد برضه

وهي البلد اغلي من حياة البشر ؟

البلد اللي مضطهدانا وعايشين فيها مواطنين درجة تاسعة
*​


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

يا حبيبي الدفاع حاجة و ميليشيات حاجة تانية 
ما حدش قال ما ندافع بس مفهوم ميليشيات مش صحيح 

و ع كل حال انا مش هدخل نفسي بناقش مش هيودينا لمكان 
في اباء و اساقفة و البابا هم بحلو الموضوع و هم اكثر حكمة و اكثر محبة و ايمان 
و هم المعنيون بالامر و الي دايقين المر و بيفهو اكتر مني و منك سيدي و شكرا


----------



## Critic (10 يناير 2010)

> واكرر لو كان للاقباط ميليشيات مسلحه ما استطاع اي مسلم خطف اي فتاه مسيحيه او مهاجمه كنيسه مسيحيه


*انا متفق معاك *
*ربنا ميرضاش اننا نكون ملطشة*
*ربنا لما جه يقوم العازر قالهم دحرجوا الحجر رغم ان هو يقدر يعمر كل حاجة لكن احنا كمان علينا دور لازم نعمله*
*و البابا مش لازم يسكت بقا لا زم يفضحهم بره عشان يتدبوا*


----------



## Coptic Adel (10 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> يا حبيبي الدفاع حاجة و ميليشيات حاجة تانية
> ما حدش قال ما ندافع بس مفهوم ميليشيات مش صحيح
> 
> و ع كل حال انا مش هدخل نفسي بناقش مش هيودينا لمكان
> ...




*انا لا تعنيني المسميات ولكن المضمون نفسه يا طحبوش

احنا كل اللي محتاجينه ندافع وبس ومحدش قال نهاجم

لان ديننا دين حب وسلام ومش معقولة يكون فيه امر بالقتل زيهم
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 يناير 2010)

*انا اوفق معاك الراى احنا مش نهجم احنا لما هما يهجموا علينا ندافع 
على الاقل 
لاننا تعبنا بقى البلد مبقاش فيها امان 
وفعلا زى ما لبنان دافعت احنا كمان لازم ندافع 
احنا فى بلدنا لما هجموا كل الشباب كانوا محضرين اسلحة واحنا كمان حنعمل كدة

المسيح قال احبوا اعداءكم لكن مش نكون ملطشة كل شوية يضربوا فينا 
ميرسى لك كتير المسيح معك ويباركك
*​


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

يا جماعة اقلكم على حاجة لو عملنا ميليشيات هتزيد المشكلة و بالغباء ده هنديهم فرصة يهجمو اكتر و يقتلو اكتر 

يا حبيبي ان كنت تتكلم فقط عن جماعات ان قامت الميليشيات ستقوم شعوب لانو هتتحول طائفية


و برجع بكرر انتو اقلية و اقل عددا و عتادا و ان قامت القائمة لا امريكا و لا بوش ينجوكم هتموتو كلكم فالرجاء التزام الهدوء و الصلاة 

يا حبيبي انتو كل السلام الي عايشين فيه و كل هالناس تضطهدكم امال لو عملتو ميليشيا هيعملو ايه هيجيبو دول معاهم ضدكم 
و انتو في الفخ كل السيوف على اعناقكم ......

اعذروني بس لو حد يتمعن في ردي هيعرف ايه يعني الاقباط ميليشيا اذا نتوقع ان نلقى من المسلمين جيووووش و لن يبقى قبطي عايش لمدة يوم بعد انشاء الميليشيا 

و لن تصبح وسيلة للدفاع و الامان بل ستصبح محفز لقتل الاقباط و الاعتداء عليهم 


و شكرا اقرأ بمحبة و قلب مفتوح و هتعرف كل حاجة


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 يناير 2010)

طحبوش انا مش عارف يعنى ايه ميليشيا 
لكن انا بقول 
لما يهجموا احنا ندافع بس على الاقل


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

يا ديدي ندافع اه بس هو مكتوب ميليشيا يا ديدي انا مش ضد الدفاع عشان خاطر ربنا اسمعيني 
انا ضد الميليشيا 
يعني تسليح مجموعة من الشعب و يصيرو زي جيش صغير مصطلح ميليشيا غلط لانو يدل على فكر مش كويس 
و خاصة الوسيلة هنا حرب العصابات 

عرفتي ما حدش قال لا ندافع و لكن انا معترض ع الطريقة و التوجيه 

امال يعني يقتلو احبابي قدامي و اقعد اتفرج طبعا لا و لكن كيف ادافع هنا انا اعتراضي 

ميليشيات ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!! ده خيار مسيحي اصلا زي المافيا ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (10 يناير 2010)

*التصرف السليم هو ان يتصرف الشعب مثل ما تصرف داوود امام جليات الذي كان يعاير شعب الله
الشعب كان خائف لذلك كان يبرر خوفة ويقولون الله هو من يجب علية ان يتدخل ليس نحن
لانهم خائفون 
حين كانوا اقوياء كانوا يحاربوا ... وأنتظروا ... وأنتظروا... ولم يتدخل الرب
لان الرب لا يشمخ علية كلكم جبناء تضعون تعاليم المسيح لتبرير خوفكم
الرب ليس مطالب يتدخل بمعجزات لكل فرد من شعبة كل يوم وطوال العام
هناك اشياء عليكم فعلها
وجاء داود وحارب العدو الجبار بقوة الله وبأمكانيات قليلة جدا وانتصر
ليس هذا فقط بل جيشهم كلة هرب من الخوف بعد ان وجدوا ان شعب الله بة من لا يخاف من الموت ويقاتل بشجاعة

للقصة تلك هدف ومخزي لنربط شعب الله قديما بحال الاقباط اليوم... والحدق يفهم​*


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> *
> لان الرب لا يشمخ علية كلكم جبناء تضعون تعاليم المسيح لتبرير خوفكم
> 
> ​*



شكرا ليك كده تتهم اخواتك ع كل حال انا اسف يا كوبتك نايت و بعتذر منك جدا 
مش هدخل مواضيعك تاني لاني جبان 
عيب علي اخاف عليكم انا عايش في غير بلد و كنت خايف عليكم يقتلوكم انا همي ايه انا في اوروبا و انا ارثوذوكسي و مش قبطي 
بس انتم اصحابي و اهلي و دي الانفعالات مش هتودي لمكان غير الابادة الجماعية 
على كل حال شكرا ليك ع الاقل اعرف نفسي اني جبان شكرا 

بس يا ريت تفتح عينك على الي بيجرى حواليك و بعدين تنصح الناس بنصايحك


----------



## الروح النارى (10 يناير 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> *
> **وجاء داود وحارب العدو الجبار بقوة الله وبأمكانيات قليلة جدا وانتصر*
> *ليس هذا فقط بل جيشهم كلة هرب من الخوف بعد ان وجدوا ان شعب الله بة من لا يخاف من الموت ويقاتل بشجاعة*​
> 
> *للقصة تلك هدف ومخزي لنربط شعب الله قديما بحال الاقباط اليوم... والحدق يفهم*​


 


*سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع*
*هل دققت فى الآيات لقد حارب داود بقوة الله *
*أى أن الله هو الذى حارب عنهم *
*أليس هو القائل قوتى فى الضعف تكمل*
*عندما يكون هناك ضعف تظهر قوة الله وعمله*
*أنتظر وتشجع لترى عمل الله*
*وتذكر قول اليشع النبى الذين معنا أكثر من الذين علينا*
*نحن ليس ضد الدفاع عن أنفسنا وقت الأعتداء *
*أما فكرة الميليشات وجيش مسلح للدفاع فكرخطير*
* أنظر للواقع هل فى حالة الحروب ستظل محافظ على أيمانك أم سيضعف وتقل أمتى يارب تنتهى تلك الحروب*
*تتحدث عن الحرب فى لبنان كأن الميلشات هى التى حفظت المسيحية فى لبنان فمازال لبنان مجروح يدمى من الحروب الأهلية حتى وقتنا هذا *
*صلى معى " إلى متىيا رب تنسانى ؟إلى الأنقضاء ؟حتى متى تصرف وجهك عنى ؟ أنظر و أستجب لى يارب "*​ 
*نطلب نياحاً لشهداءنا فى أحضان المسيح*
*وعزاء لأسر الشهداء و الشعب القبطى*
*الرب يسوع معكم*​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (10 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> شكرا ليك كده تتهم اخواتك ع كل حال انا اسف يا كوبتك نايت و بعتذر منك جدا
> مش هدخل مواضيعك تاني لاني جبان
> عيب علي اخاف عليكم انا عايش في غير بلد و كنت خايف عليكم يقتلوكم انا همي ايه انا في اوروبا و انا ارثوذوكسي و مش قبطي
> بس انتم اصحابي و اهلي و دي الانفعالات مش هتودي لمكان غير الابادة الجماعية
> ...




*اخي انت تعلم محبتي لك
انا لا اقصدك انت خصيصا
انا من البداية ومواضيع سابقة لي اتكلم عن هؤلاء
فلا تأخذ الامر علي انة امر شخصي أنا مختلف مع فكرة من افكارك وهذا لا يؤثر علينا قط
الحل انهم ان يخافوا فحسب
هل انت لم يمر عليك موقف ما وتعرضت لاهانة وقمت بالرد بالمثل؟!
حتي لو كان ما سنقوم بة خطية (من وجهة نظرك) فكلنا يا اخي نخطي ويوميا
فلنخطي خطأ يعيد لنا الكرامة​*


----------



## الروح النارى (10 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> شكرا ليك كده تتهم اخواتك ع كل حال انا اسف يا كوبتك نايت و بعتذر منك جدا
> مش هدخل مواضيعك تاني لاني جبان
> عيب علي اخاف عليكم انا عايش في غير بلد و كنت خايف عليكم يقتلوكم انا همي ايه انا في اوروبا و انا ارثوذوكسي و مش قبطي
> بس انتم اصحابي و اهلي و دي الانفعالات مش هتودي لمكان غير الابادة الجماعية
> ...


 
*شكراااً ليك أخى طحبوش *
*ياريت برضه تسامح  قبط كينج الدموع لسة ماجفت من العيون*
*وحالة انفعال القلب الحزين تخلى الواحد عايز يفطفط عن الى جواه  ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك على النصايح اللى بتقدمها*
*الرب يسوع معك*​


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

و انا بحبك جدا و بعتبرك اخ 

انا لا احب فكرة الخطأ 
و لكن كيف تريد ان يكون الخطأ ؟؟نقتل مين مثلا؟


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (10 يناير 2010)

*ادعو للدفاع عن النفس وكنيسة المسيح الحبيبة
مثلا: تشكيل قوات حماية مسيحية تحمي الكنائس وللدفاع عن شعب المسيح مادامت الشرطة الاسلامية لا تريد حمايتنا هل هذا خطأ؟
مثلا: الاقباط الذي تم قتل اولادهم هناك عليهم قتل المعتدين او اهلهم من ربوهم علي كراهية الغير
هذا اقل شي​*


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

ونحن بدون ما نمتلك اسلحة المسلمين بقولو انو تحت الكنيسة في تراسانات اسلحة و تقدر تراجع لقاء عمرو اديب مع البابا 

و اذا نحن عملنا ميليشيا برأيك مش هيعتبرها المسلمون موجهة ضدهم ؟؟؟؟؟

اذا يا سيدي الكريم امبارح على اليوتيوب قال ابونا مكاري يا رب نجنا من عدو الخير اغلب تعليقات المسلمين كانت ربنا ينتقم منو هو بيعتدي علينا 

و لما احنا نشكل ميليشيا يا نايت المسلمين مش هيلاقوها فرصة يشكلو جيش و يعتدو علينا و تصير ابادة جماعية 


ما هم اكثر عددا مننا 
و ربنا ما يحبش الغلط هل نعمل غلط و نفقد وجود ربنا معانا 
نحن القوة الوحيدة الي تنقذنا هي ان ربنا معانا 
ما تنفعش مية ميليشيا اذا ربنا مش موجود 

للاسف نحن في موقع لا نحسد عليه الاسلام من كل جهة و كلهم متسلحين من زمان 
امال بزمتك في بيت طبيعي تلاقي في رشاش آلي ليه ؟؟؟؟
هم كده دينهم كده 

و نحن ان قتلنا تلاتة او اربعة او حتى 100 مسلم دول مش ذنبهم اذا رسولهم امرهم 
هم بريئين انسانيا ما لهومش ذنب 

اذا من المدرسة بربوهم المسيحي كافر اقتلوه الرسول قتل كتير و هينال الجنة 
نقوم نحط الحق عليهم 
ما هم زي الاعمى الي عيونو متغطية و عمالي يسوق سيارة مش الحق عليه الحق علي عطاه سيارة و قلو سوووق


----------



## الروح النارى (10 يناير 2010)

critic قال:


> *انا متفق معاك *
> *ربنا ميرضاش اننا نكون ملطشة*
> *ربنا لما جه يقوم العازر قالهم دحرجوا الحجر رغم ان هو يقدر يعمر كل حاجة لكن احنا كمان علينا دور لازم نعمله*
> *و البابا مش لازم يسكت بقا لا زم يفضحهم بره عشان يتدبوا*


 

*أنتوا عايزين البابا يظهر نفسه ضعيف ويعتمد على ذراع بشر من برة *
*أعقلوا انتوا كدة بتستهزؤا بالبابا عايزين يقولوا عليه فين المسيح بتاعة و العذراء اللى بيتكلم عنهم بيحلوا المشاكل ده راح لناس من برة تحل مشاكله*
*يا حبايبى فكروا قبل ما تتكلموا و ايه نتيجة كلامكم*
*صلوا  من أجل البابا علشان المسيح يعطيه حكمة ويدبر شعبه ويرعاه*
*الرب يسوع معكم*
​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (10 يناير 2010)

*ادعو للدفاع عن النفس وكنيسة المسيح الحبيبة
مثلا: تشكيل قوات حماية مسيحية تحمي الكنائس وللدفاع عن شعب المسيح مادامت الشرطة الاسلامية لا تريد حمايتنا هل هذا خطأ؟
مثلا: الاقباط الذي تم قتل اولادهم هناك عليهم قتل المعتدين او اهلهم من ربوهم علي كراهية الغير
هذا اقل شي​*


----------



## coptic hero (10 يناير 2010)

.

:big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::018A1D~146::018A1D~146::018A1D~146::018A1D~146:


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

طيب لنفترض ان المتهمين دول مش هم القاتلين لنفترض ان اهلهم مش هم الي مربينهم على الارهاب 

انت عارف المسبب الحقيقي يا نايت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
متأكد منو 
اذا اتى رب المجد يسوع و سألك انت ليه قتلت دول ؟؟؟
هتقلو ايه ؟؟؟؟

هيقلك انا وصيتك كده 

و لنفترض انو واحد من الي قتلناهم بريء يبقى نحن نبقى زيهم بالزبط ننزل لاخلاق المسلمين يعني


----------



## الروح النارى (10 يناير 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> *ادعو للدفاع عن النفس وكنيسة المسيح الحبيبة​*
> *مثلا: تشكيل قوات حماية مسيحية تحمي الكنائس وللدفاع عن شعب المسيح مادامت الشرطة الاسلامية لا تريد حمايتنا هل هذا خطأ؟*
> *مثلا: الاقباط الذي تم قتل اولادهم هناك عليهم قتل المعتدين او اهلهم من ربوهم علي كراهية الغير*
> 
> *هذا اقل شي*​


 
*نعم خطأ ... أنت كده بتشك فى المسيح اللى بيحافظ على كنيسته و أولاده فى كل وقت ومكان *
*أنظر حبيبى شهداء نجع حمادى" شباب" المسيح طلبهم الآن *
*علشان هو بيحبهم  ماحدش عارف مصيرهم لما يكبروا يكون أيه ؟!!! هو المسيح اللى يعرف وطلبهم علشان يستريحوا فى حضنه الدافى ... هنيئاً لهم أحضان القديسيين*
*الرب يسوع معكم*​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (10 يناير 2010)

coptic hero قال:


> .
> 
> :big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::018a1d~146::018a1d~146::018a1d~146::018a1d~146:




*متشكر حبيبي ربنا يكثر من امثالك
واقول للاخرين قول الرب
.... هلك شعبي من عدم المعرفة....
فليظلوا يبثون سمومهم من يهوذيين واناس مسلمون متنكرين في صورة مسيحيون في هذا المنتدي يقضون كل الوقت في الدفاع عن المسلمين 
انا لا اقصد شخص بعينة​*


----------



## Critic (10 يناير 2010)

*



أنتوا عايزين البابا يظهر نفسه ضعيف ويعتمد على ذراع بشر من برة 
أعقلوا انتوا كدة بتستهزؤا بالبابا عايزين يقولوا عليه فين المسيح بتاعة و العذراء اللى بيتكلم عنهم بيحلوا المشاكل ده راح لناس من برة تحل مشاكله
يا حبايبى فكروا قبل ما تتكلموا و ايه نتيجة كلامكم
صلوا من أجل البابا علشان المسيح يعطيه حكمة ويدبر شعبه ويرعاه
الرب يسوع معكم


أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*لا يا عزيزى اللى بيحصل ده فيه نوع من انواع السلبية*
*بولس الرسول لما جوم يحاكموه قالهم انه رومانى علشان يدافع عن نفسه و لم يسكت 
و الدفاع و المطالبة بحقوقنا ليس عدم اعتماد على الله بل هو دورنا الطبيعى و العملى بجانب الصلاة*

*الصلاة عى الجزء الايمانى او الروحى*
*و الدفاع هو الجزء العملى*

*انا لا اقول نهاجم *
*بل نتصدى للهجوم*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (10 يناير 2010)

critic قال:


> *لا يا عزيزى اللى بيحصل ده فيه نوع من انواع السلبية*
> *بولس الرسول لما جوم يحاكموه قالهم انه رومانى علشان يدافع عن نفسه و لم يسكت
> و الدفاع و المطالبة بحقوقنا ليس عدم اعتماد على الله بل هو دورنا الطبيعى و العملى بجانب الصلاة*
> 
> ...






*تمام جدا جدا جدا
لنري اخوتنا في لبنان حاربوا وصارت لبنان مسيحية يحكمها مسيحي​*


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

طيب نحن مع الدفاع اه ما حدش قال ما اندافعش 

بس نعمل ايه مثلا ؟


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

ع فكرة يا نايت يا حبيبي لبنان مسيحية لان المسيحيين عددهم اكتر مش زيكم لا تصلون الى 30% حتى


----------



## alpha&omega (10 يناير 2010)

فعلا تسأل في محله !
ليس من الضروري تشكيل مليشيات بل مجموعات تقوم على حراسة الكنائس و الممتلكات و المصالح و القرى ذات الاغلبية المسيحية او التي من المتوقع حدوث اعتداءات عليها (من مناطق شهدت او / و تشعد عنف طائفي متكرر) بالرغم من ان الدولة لها قوات امن تقوم بمهمة حفظ السلم الاهلي لكن من يعلم ما يحمله الغد قد يتبدل الحكم القائم الان و يظهر نظام اكثر تطرفا قد يستوجب معه التفكير جديا بحمل السلاح لا للاعتداء على الاخر و انما للدفاع عن النفس 
اعطي مثلا من ارض الواقع القريب , منطقة الدورة في جنوب بغداد كانتات حضور مسيحي كبير قامت القاعدة بتهجير و قتل المسيحيين فيها و الان الدورة ليس بها الا اعداد بسيطة من المسيحيين حيث هرب اكثرهم منها بعد طلب من المسيحيين تحجيب نسائهم ودفع الجزية و اغلاق الكنائس و تزويج بناتهم للقاعدة او الذبح !!!!
نعم المسيحية دين سلام و لكن عندما يهدد امن الانسان يجب ان يكون هناك رد فعل 
و اذا كان السكوت افضل الان فمع ذلك يجب ان تكون هناك خطة بديلة فيما اذا تغير الوضع
لا ننس ان  الكتاب المقدس يقف مع المظلوم ضد الظالم لذلك الدفاع عن النفس حق و لكن الاعتماد هو على الرب و على حسن تدبيره لنا و اذا رفع احدهم السلاح للدفاع عن نفسه و عن اهله ليكن اعتماده على الرب لا على سلاحه فقط 
ليقوم الله و ليتبدد جميع اعداؤه و يهرب مبغضيه من امام وجهه. كما يذري الدخان تذريهم . كما يذوب الشمع قدام النار يبيد الاشرار قدام الله . مز68


----------



## سلفانا الصغيره (10 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله *

*ربنا يعقل الناس الى نسيت تعليم يسوع المسيح و نسيت ان الله بيسمح بكل ما يحدث لنا *

*و احنا سلاحنا صوم وصلاة وليست اسلحة نارية *

*فليكون الله مبارك وممجد من كل الشعوب وليتمجد اسم الله القدوس *​


----------



## الروح النارى (10 يناير 2010)

critic قال:


> *لا يا عزيزى اللى بيحصل ده فيه نوع من انواع السلبية*
> *بولس الرسول لما جوم يحاكموه قالهم انه رومانى علشان يدافع عن نفسه و لم يسكت *
> *و الدفاع و المطالبة بحقوقنا ليس عدم اعتماد على الله بل هو دورنا الطبيعى و العملى بجانب الصلاة*
> 
> ...


 
*أى سلبية تتحدث عنها فالسلبية معناة عدم أتخاذ أى أجراء سواء كان عملى أو روحى*
*بولس كان معاه الجنسية الرومانية و من حقة كمواطن رومانى يدافع عن نفسة الحقوق متساوية بين الرومان*
*و غرضة الأساسى هو الشهادة بأسم المسيح فى روما ولما عرف الوالى أنه رومانى خاف وطلب خروجه من الحبس*
*لكن بولس كان رفع شكواة لقيصر علشان يبشر بالمسيح*
*وكلامى عن البابا ياترى عندة جنسية تانيه غير جنسية مصرى مسيحى*
*علشان يرفع شكوى لدول تانية ويبشرهم بالمسيح*
*لوحضرتك قريت المشاركة التانية أنا مش ضد الدفاع عن نفسنا بل دة واجب طبيعى  لازم نقوم بية *
*بل ضد فكرة المليشيات و التسليح*
*عايزك تتخيل لو وصل خبر أنه فى أحدى محافظة فية ميلشيات*
*وباقى الشعب فى المحافظات التانية مسيرها يكون أيه ؟!!!*
*نحسبها قانون طوارىء أمن دوله يجوز تفتيش الكنائس و المنازل المسيحية  ورعاع يقمون بدور أمن الدولة يسلبون ويهتكوا العرض وسلب الأموال بحجة البحث عن السلاح*
*واحد مسيحى ضده أربعة يعمل أيه؟؟؟!!!*
*أذاً نعطيهم الحجة ونقدم لهم نفسينا على طبق من الفضة*
*دافع عن نفسك لكن هناك طرق تقدر تثبت بيها حقك ووجودك*
*زى بولس أستخدمها بحكمة للكرازة بالمسيح فى روما*



​


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

الروح الناري شكرا ليك قلهم


----------



## النهيسى (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا جدا للموضوع والمجهود الرائع

الرب يبارككم



*أتصرفى _-- يا ام النور*





​


----------



## oesi no (10 يناير 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> *بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
> اولا:
> اعلم جيدا ان ما سأقوله سيسبب لي الكثير جدا من الاعتراضات والمشاكل من ثلاثه انواع من الاشخاص:
> اما يهوذيين
> ...


*من سفر المزامير 28 
1 إِلَيْكَ يَا رَبُّ أَصْرُخُ. يَا صَخْرَتِي، لاَ تَتَصَامَمْ مِنْ جِهَتِي، لِئَلاَّ تَسْكُتَ عَنِّي فَأُشْبِهَ الْهَابِطِينَ فِي الْجُبِّ.
2 اسْتَمِعْ صَوْتَ تَضَرُّعِي إِذْ أَسْتَغِيثُ بِكَ وَأَرْفَعُ يَدَيَّ إِلَى مِحْرَابِ قُدْسِكَ.
3 لاَ تَجْذِبْنِي مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ، وَمَعَ فَعَلَةِ الإِثْمِ الْمُخَاطِبِينَ أَصْحَابَهُمْ بِالسَّلاَمِ وَالشَّرُّ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ.
4 أَعْطِهِمْ حَسَبَ فِعْلِهِمْ وَحَسَبَ شَرِّ أَعْمَالِهِمْ. حَسَبَ صُنْعِ أَيْدِيهِمْ أَعْطِهِمْ. رُدَّ عَلَيْهِمْ مُعَامَلَتَهُمْ.
5 لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَنْتَبِهُوا إِلَى أَفْعَالِ الرَّبِّ، وَلاَ إِلَى أَعْمَالِ يَدَيْهِ، يَهْدِمُهُمْ وَلاَ يَبْنِيهِمْ.
6 مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ، لأَنَّهُ سَمِعَ صَوْتَ تَضَرُّعِي.
7 الرَّبُّ عِزِّي وَتُرْسِي. عَلَيْهِ اتَّكَلَ قَلْبِي، فَانْتَصَرْتُ. وَيَبْتَهِجُ قَلْبِي وَبِأُغْنِيَتِي أَحْمَدُهُ.
8 الرَّبُّ عِزٌّ لَهُمْ، وَحِصْنُ خَلاَصِ مَسِيحِهِ هُوَ.
9 خَلِّصْ شَعْبَكَ، وَبَارِكْ مِيرَاثَكَ، وَارْعَهُم وَاحْمِلْهُم إِلَى الأَبَدِ.

من انجيل متى اصحاح 5 
طوبى للحزانى،  				لأنهم يتعزون

طوبى للمطرودين من  				أجل البر، لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات 

				طوبى لكم إذا عيروكم  				وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة، من أجلي، كاذبين  				
				افرحوا وتهللوا،  				لأن أجركم عظيم في السماوات، فإنهم هكذا طردوا الأنبياء الذين  				قبلكم 


38 				سمعتم أنه قيل: عين  				بعين وسن بسن 

39 				وأما أنا فأقول لكم  				: لا تقاوموا الشر، بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضا 				

40 				ومن أراد أن يخاصمك  				ويأخذ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء أيضا 

41 				ومن سخرك ميلا واحدا  				فاذهب معه اثنين 

42 				من سألك فأعطه، ومن  				أراد أن يقترض منك فلا ترده 

43 				سمعتم أنه قيل: تحب  				قريبك وتبغض عدوك 

44 				وأما أنا فأقول لكم  				: أحبوا أعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم، وصلوا  				لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم 


تفتكر هنترك كلام ربنا ونمسك كلامك 
ربنا يقول انا الترس بتاعكم 
وانت تقول سيبكم من كلام ربنا دة وخليكو معايا نشيل سلاح هيدافع عننا وهيجيب حقنا احسن من ربنا دة 
انا عارف ان الناس تعبت وفاض الكيل وطفح 
بس احنا مسيحيين مؤمنين 
مش عيشتنا مع المسلمين هنخلينا همج زيهم 
لينا اله  
لينا ترس 
الرب قوتنا 
لا سلاح هينفع  ولا قوة غيره هتشفع 
تقول خوافين هقولك لا ربنا وعده لينا حر 
ربنا قالنا لا تخف 
مبنخافش
واثقين فى ربنا 
واثقين فى حكمة ربنا 
بنطلب من ربنا 
مش هنعمل ميليشيات ونحارب 
الرب يحارب عن اولاده 
الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون 
ارحمو الشباب شويه 
عاوزين حكمة يارب 
ادينا الحكمه 
ادينا الحكمه 
ادينا الحكمه 
سلام ونعمه* ​


----------



## ابراهيم5 (10 يناير 2010)

*اخي الحبيب مينا انا مقدر مدي الحرقة التي بداخلك وليس انت الوحيد الذي تحترق من داخلك من تلك الاحداث الخسيسة علي اقباط يخرجون من الكنيسة احتفال بعيد الميلاد ومع احترامي الشديد للجميع من يستغلون الايات في تهدئتنا فلي ان اوجه لهم بعض الاسائلة هل لو شخص تجند في الجيش المصري للدفاع عن مصر وحدث حرب سوف يقف امام العدو ويشرح له ان المسيح جاء للعالم بالمحبة والسلام وحب الاعداء ام انه سيوجه بندقيته ويقتله دفاعآ عن بلده ؟...ارجوا الاجابة من المشرفين من الموقع ومن من يتخذوا اليهم كلام رب المجد في محبة الاعداء وهل يستطيع شخص عدم اطاعة اوامر الجيش او الهروب من الالتحاق بالخدمة الوطنية ؟ .. بالفعل انا اتفق معك ولكن اختلف في نقط هامة ان المسيحين اقلية ويمسلوا 10 فالمائة وزمام الدولة وسيادتها تحكمها الشريعة الاسلامية فليس امامنا سوي امرين هما الاول الصلاة والصوم من اجل اخواتنا ثانيآ اذ تعرض لنا شخص امامنا ولم يضرب ويهرب وكان هو مسلح وصمد امامنا ففي هذه الحالة فقتله يكون دفاعآ عن انفسنا ولا طريق للجدال في ذلك وربنا يرحمنا جميعآ وهذه وجهة نظري والرب يسامحني .*


----------



## ابراهيم5 (10 يناير 2010)

*اخي العزيز oesi_no ياريت ترد علي كلامي انت لو مجند في الجيش المصري هتدافع عن بلك لو في عدوي بلدك امامك ام تترك الجيش وجميع المسيحين ايضآ يقاطعوا الجيش لكي يتم اطاعة كلمة الله واقول لعدوي وانا في الجيش والحرب المسيح قالنا لا تقاوموا الشر، بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضا  ياريت ترد عليا*


----------



## oesi no (10 يناير 2010)

ابراهيم5 قال:


> *اخي الحبيب مينا انا مقدر مدي الحرقة التي بداخلك وليس انت الوحيد الذي تحترق من داخلك من تلك الاحداث الخسيسة علي اقباط يخرجون من الكنيسة احتفال بعيد الميلاد ومع احترامي الشديد للجميع من يستغلون الايات في تهدئتنا فلي ان اوجه لهم بعض الاسائلة هل لو شخص تجند في الجيش المصري للدفاع عن مصر وحدث حرب سوف يقف امام العدو ويشرح له ان المسيح جاء للعالم بالمحبة والسلام وحب الاعداء ام انه سيوجه بندقيته ويقتله دفاعآ عن بلده ؟...ارجوا الاجابة من المشرفين من الموقع ومن من يتخذوا اليهم كلام رب المجد في محبة الاعداء وهل يستطيع شخص عدم اطاعة اوامر الجيش او الهروب من الالتحاق بالخدمة الوطنية ؟ .. بالفعل انا اتفق معك ولكن اختلف في نقط هامة ان المسيحين اقلية ويمسلوا 10 فالمائة وزمام الدولة وسيادتها تحكمها الشريعة الاسلامية فليس امامنا سوي امرين هما الاول الصلاة والصوم من اجل اخواتنا ثانيآ اذ تعرض لنا شخص امامنا ولم يضرب ويهرب وكان هو مسلح وصمد امامنا ففي هذه الحالة فقتله يكون دفاعآ عن انفسنا ولا طريق للجدال في ذلك وربنا يرحمنا جميعآ وهذه وجهة نظري والرب يسامحني .*




*مقالة للانبا موسى اسقف الشباب هتوضحلك النقطة اللى بتتكلم فيها 
*
*قال السيد المسيح له المجد:"أعط ما لقيصر لقيصر ... وما لله لله"( مت21:22). فما المقصود بذلك؟ هل هو فصل بين الحياة الأرضية المادية، والحياة الروحية الأبدية؟ هذا انفصام مرفوض، فالمقصود فقط هو الأمانة فى المسئوليتين، فالإنسان المؤمن أرضه تنفتح على السماء، وزمنه يمتد إلى الأبدية.*

*1:المسيحى... وقيصر:
 قيصر هو العالم، وانشغالات الأرض، ومسئوليات الحياة اليومية، والواجبات المطلوبة من المؤمن، نحو الدولة والوطن. والسيد المسيح حدد لنا مفهوم العالم فى يوحنا (17) كما يلى:
1- "لستم من العالم" ... أى أن طبيعتنا التى تجددت بالإيمان بالمسيح 
والمعمودية، والأسرار المقدسة، والأعمال الصالحة كثمار للإيمان، تظهر الإنسان المسيحى بأنه يملك رؤية مختلفة للأمور، ويرى الحياة بنظرة جديدة. فهو يحيا بأسلوب مختلف عن "أهل العالم" ... وقد أوضح لنا الرسول يوحنا ذلك بقوله "لأن كل ما فى العالم شهوة الجسد، وشهوة العيون، وتعظم المعيشة" (1يو16:2 )... ولذلك فإن من يحب العالم – كشهوات ومقتنيات – إنما يفقد محبته لله.. بل يصير فى عداوة معه... "أن محبة العالم عداوة لله" (يع 4:4)..."لأن اهتمام الجسد موت" (رو6:8).. أى أن المشغول بالأرضيات والحسيات فقط، إنما يسير فى طريق الموت الأبدى.
4- "لست اسأل أن تأخذهم من العالم" أى أن السيد المسيح لا يريد من أتباعه أن يتركوا العالم، ويعتزلوه، ويمضوا جميعاً إلى البرارى والصحارى.. بل هو يقصد أن نستمر فى العالم لنؤدى دورنا فيه، ولنجاهد ضد الدنايا والسلبيات. وهذا الجهاد لا يمكن أن ينجح بدون مؤازرة وعمل النعمة، أى عمل روح الله القدوس، فى طبيعتنا البشرية الساقطة، لتصير مقدسة بنعمته. إن القلة القليلة التى تتخذ من الرب عريساً نهائياً لها،  فى طريق الرهبنة والبتولية، لها منهجها الخاص، ولكن الأغلبية المدعوة للزواج  المقدس، واستمرار النوع الإنســانى، وتقديم كثيرين إلى الملكوت  من أبنائهم وبناتهم، لا ش،ك أن لهم دور جبار وهام فى بناء ملكوت الله العتيد.
4-"كما أرسلتنى إلى العالم... أرسلهم أنا إلى العالم"... 
وهنا يبرز سبب استمرارنا فى الأرض، وسط الناس، لكى  نقدم شهادة أمينة للرب،ونخدم إخوتنا فى المسيح خدمة مقدسة،  ونعطى نماذج للمجتمع تظهر مدى وجود الله فينا، فيمجد الناس  أبانا الذى فى السموات. إنها – إذن – إرسالية خدمة، شبهها الكتاب المقدس بتشبيهات عديدة مثل:
- "النور"..."أنتم نور العالم" (مت14:5) الذى يهزم حلول الظلمة
- "الملح" ..."أنتم ملح الأرض" (مت13:5) الذى حفظ العالم من الفساد
- "السفير" ... "إذ نسعى كسفراء عن المسيح" (2كو20:5) نقدم صورة المسيح للناس، فيتعرفوا عليه من خلالنا، ويصطلحون مع السماء.
- "الخميرة" ..."خميرة صغيرة تخمر العجين كله" (غل9:5) والخميرة تحتوى على بكتريا حية تتكاثر فتخمر العجين الميت، تماماً كالمؤمن الذى يشرق بالمسيح الساكن فيه، فيرى الناس نور المسيح من خلاله. 
_ "الرسالة" ... "أنتم رسالتنا مكتوبة فى قلوبنا معروفة ومقروءة من جميع الناس " (2كو2:3) فسلوكيات المسيحى الحقيقى، إنجيل متحرك ومعاش. 
- "والرائحة الزكية""أنتم رائحة المسيح الزكية"، فالمسيح رب المجد عطر وناردين، جمال روحى، وإنعاش يومى، للنفس المؤمنة.
*
*2-بين قيصر... والله:
لا انفصام إذن، بل تكامل، فالإنسان المؤمن المهتم بخلاص نفسه وحياته الأبدية، هو بعينه المواطن الأمين الملتزم بكل الواجبات الأرضية والزمنية، لا يهرب من عمل صالح، ولا من محبة حقيقية، ولا من خدمة الآخرين، ولا من مسئوليات وظيفته، ولا من واجبه الوطنى المدنى والعسكرى، ولا من أداء الضرائب، ولا من دوره فى بناء المجتمع من خلال الأحزاب والنقابات والجمعيات واتحادات الطلاب وكافة مؤسسات المجتمع المدنى.
من هنا فأفضل إنسان أمين على قيصر، هو ذلك الإنسان الأمين فى جهاده الروحى، واهتمامه الأبدى. فالمستقبل الأبدى يبدأ من الزمنى، وهو امتداد له. وما أخطر أن ينشغل الإنسان بشئون قيصر دون شئون الله، فهذا أقصر طريق إلى الهلاك. وكذلك ما أخطر أن ينشغل الإنسان بأمور الروح ويهمل واجبه الأرضى والعائلى والمجتمعى، فهذا إنسان معثر، قال عنه الرسول بولس: "إن كان أحد لا يعتنى بخاصته، ولا سيما أهل بيته، فقد أنكر الايمان، وهو شرّ من غير المؤمن" (1تى8:5) ما أقسى حكم الله علينا، إذا أهملنا التزامنا الدنيوى، بدعوى اهتمامنا الدينى. وما أخطر أن ننشغل بالدنيا عن الآخرة. إن "التوازن" هو الكلمة الفاصلة فى هذا الأمر. أو قل "التكامل"، فالزمنى هو بداية الأبدى، والأمانة لقيصر هى ضمن الأمانة لله.
علينا إذن أن نؤدى كل واجباتنا الأرضية، كمسيحين نحب الجميع، لا ننحصر فى أسر الطائفة الضيق، بل يمتد أفقنا إلى الوطن الواسع، بل حتى إلى البشرية جمعاء

ربنا يدينا الحكمة 
سلام ونعمه 

*​


----------



## oesi no (10 يناير 2010)

ابراهيم5 قال:


> *اخي العزيز oesi_no ياريت ترد علي كلامي انت لو مجند في الجيش المصري هتدافع عن بلك لو في عدوي بلدك امامك ام تترك الجيش وجميع المسيحين ايضآ يقاطعوا الجيش لكي يتم اطاعة كلمة الله واقول لعدوي وانا في الجيش والحرب المسيح قالنا لا تقاوموا الشر، بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضا  ياريت ترد عليا*


*كنت عارف ان الكلام موجه ليا وعلشان كدة رديت بمقالة للانبا موسى مش برأى شخصى 
ربنا يدينا الحكمة 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## alpha&omega (10 يناير 2010)

مشاركة الاخ كليمو و كلام من الواقع 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116436


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 يناير 2010)

اخى كوبتك نايت 
انا قصدى اننا ندافع عن نفسنا لما هما يهجموا علينا 
يعنى احنا الشعب نفسه يبقى وسيلة داع 
لكن مش نكون جيش ونحارب المسلمين لا احنا بس ندافع عن نفسنا


----------



## Critic (10 يناير 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *أى سلبية تتحدث عنها فالسلبية معناة عدم أتخاذ أى أجراء سواء كان عملى أو روحى*
> 
> *بولس كان معاه الجنسية الرومانية و من حقة كمواطن رومانى يدافع عن نفسة الحقوق متساوية بين الرومان*
> *و غرضة الأساسى هو الشهادة بأسم المسيح فى روما ولما عرف الوالى أنه رومانى خاف وطلب خروجه من الحبس*
> ...


 
*عزيزى انا معرفش يعنى ايه مشيليات*
*انا كل اللى بقوله اننا نطالب بحقنا الرسمى و الانسانى و نأخذ حقوقنا القانونية فلو الدلة مادتناش حقوقنا كالعادة و عدت الموضوع يبقى نلجأ للمنظمات الدولية*
*هل وصلت الفكرة ؟*


----------



## alpha&omega (10 يناير 2010)

http://www.ankawa.com/forum/index.php?topic=176222.0


----------



## ابراهيم5 (10 يناير 2010)

انتهاء الموضوع مع احترامي للجميع اللي يتعدي عليا او علي اسرتي بالقتل لا اتركة ابدآ ولو كلفني ذلك اي شيء دة دفاع ولا خوف ولا مساس بكلام الكتاب المقدس ولا انا هبدء بالشر وزي ما قال الكتاب المقدس


----------



## ابراهيم5 (10 يناير 2010)

لكن موضوع المليشيات والكلام دة مرفوض لمخالفتة للكتاب المقدس لاننا مش هنبدء بحاجة شر لكن الدفاع دة حاجة تانية ومش مخالف


----------



## ابراهيم5 (10 يناير 2010)

وبعدين اسر مذبحة نجع حمادي لهم كل العزاء والعزر ليس بمستعدين لمواجهة او حماية ابنائهم لانهم غير مسلحين او مستعدين دول ناس بتعيد وخارجة من الكنيسة لكن انا متأكد ان الحركة الخسيسة من الجبناء دول لو في مواجهتهم كانوا فتكوا بيهم معلش ربنا هيجلهم حقهم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

> يا حبيبي الدفاع حاجة و ميليشيات حاجة تانية
> ما حدش قال ما ندافع بس مفهوم ميليشيات مش صحيح


 
يعني الاسلام مشهور بالارهاب و الميليشيات

يقوم المسيحيين يعملوا ميليشيات كمان

انا تضمن نين عزيزي ان تللك الميليشيات لنتتحول في يوم من الايام الي ميليشيات اجراميه تفرض المسيحيه باقوه و تنشر التعصب و الاذي

ان فعل اي شخص هذا فليس من المسيح في شئ ابدا

كفايه انه الحروب الصليبيه اثرها عالمسيحيه كان زفت اوي و منه ان ناس كتير في اوروبا فقدت الثقه في الدين و الحدت لانها قالت انه المسيحيه عنف 

*ايش ضمنك انه الميليشيات النهاده للدفاع بكره لاكراه الناس و للسيطره علي الصعيد و طرد المسلمين حتي لو ضالين في دينهم مش عذر للتنكيل بيهم  و الا لماذا لم يكون المسيحيين ميليشا سريه ايام الاضطهاد الاول من الرومان....جاوبني*


(الخائفيين:
هم اشخاص جبناء يأخذون بعض ايات السيد المسيح ليقوموا بتحوير معناها وتفسيرها بما يخدم جبنهم
مثل ان المسيح لا يدعو للعنف او رفع السلاح وانه أتي من اجل السلام فقط وان هذه لا تليق بتعاليم المسيحيه!!
كأنما المسيح جاء ليجعلنا نهان ونكون ملطشه للمسلمين في الارض ومن اجل ان تكون بناتنا سبايا لهم واموالنا غنيمه لهم وارضنا تصير ارض لهم
*الم تعلمون قصه الشخص الذي لطم المسيح في المحاكمه فقال له المسيح لماذا تلطمني؟*)

المسيح قاله لماذا تلطمني مش لطمه عالناحيه التانيه يعني اخد حقه بالعقل و الحق ما ضربوش

هتفرقوا ايه عن الجهاد الاسلامي الي قال نعمل ميليشيات ضد الملحدين السوفيت و اذ بيها تقلب شر و ارهاب *و لنفس الحجه برضه ما تقوليش هناك فرق*

هل تشك عزيزي في حكمه رجالات الكنيسه المصريه و قدرتهم

هل هم اطفال

لا يوجد مسيحي واحد كون ميليشا دينيه علي سطح الارض

من فعل ذلك ليكن مسلما او ملحدا او اي دين اخر عنيف

هذ ليس تخاذل

هذ عقل لكي لا تكون غابه

البابا شنوده هل هو مقصر لانه لم يدع للعنف

*فكروا شويه* لان حماس الشباب بيوودي في ستين داهيه و التعصب داء و سرطان يمشي في الدين يدمره

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

> بولس كان معاه الجنسية الرومانية و من حقة كمواطن رومانى يدافع عن نفسة الحقوق متساوية بين الرومان


 
لجأ للحق القانوني لا للعنف و لم يشحن اتباع بالسيوف مع انه قادر

مثل تاني لما رئيس الكهنه العبد بتاعه جاء ليلقي القبض عالمسيح بطرس ضرب اذن العبد بالسيف المسيح نهاه و قاله كفي و شفي اذن العبد مع قدرته التامه علي استعمال السيف

التخاذل عن الحق شئ 

و العنف شئ تاني خالص


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

دي جمله من مقال كليمو




> وانوه هنا حتى الرب يسوع غضب بالهيكل وصنع الذي صنعه وهو ربنا والهنا فكيف نحن..
> البشر


 
الحق شئ و الميليشيات الداعيه للعنف شئ تاني لانها بتقلب


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (10 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> اخى كوبتك نايت
> انا قصدى اننا ندافع عن نفسنا لما هما يهجموا علينا
> يعنى احنا الشعب نفسه يبقى وسيلة داع
> لكن مش نكون جيش ونحارب المسلمين لا احنا بس ندافع عن نفسنا




*هذا ابسط حقوقنا
صاحب المقال لم يدعو لقتل المسلمين
يدعو ان ندافع عن انفسنا امام من يعتدي علينا وامام تورط الامن وحمايتة للمجرمين علينا حمل السلاح للدفاع عن انفسنا
ودعكم من كلام الخونة الذين يعيشون حياة سعيدة او لعل اقاربهم خدام للحكومة فيدعونكم للسلام والتسامح
انظروا للبنان بعد انتصار المسيحيون فهل كانوا مخطئين؟
لا فالرب نصرهم ولو فكروا مثلنا لكنا اليوم نسمع عن اختطاف اللبنانيات واغتصابهم وحرق الكنائس ولكان رئيس لبنان بدل شخص مسيحي كان الشيخ فلان
راجعوا انفسكم فهل لو جاء احد يسرق منزلك هل تتركة بحجة تعاليم المسيح
لا طبعا اذن الموقف متشابة فلا تنافقوا انفسكم*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

الجهاد المسيحي ههههههههه


----------



## Hallelujah (10 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> الجهاد المسيحي ههههههههه


*
الجهاد   المسيحي يكون  بالطريق  الصعبة   التي وصانا بها يشوع و ليس الطريق السهلة 
ثم  ان السيد  المسيح  سلاحه  كان  هو  لسانه  المقدس  الذي  لا يسكت  عن   الحق
من  وجهة  نظري  البسيطة  ان  ما  يقوم  به  ابونا  زكريا  بطرس  هو  المثال  الحقيقي  للمسيحيي   الحقيقي  
رجل  شجاع  لا  يسكت  عن  الحق  يقول  كل  ما  في باله   بكل  شجاعة  و لا  يخاف  من  الارهاب  و  الموت و  الاهم  بكل  احترام  و ديموقراطية  و ادب  و اخلاق 
وهو  مثال  لنا  كلنا نتشرف  به 
و لكن  ان يسكت  رجال  الاكليروس  عن الحق  و يبرئون  الجهات  الامنية  هذا  انا اعتبره   هو  الجبن  بعينيه  و المشكلة   الكبيرة و  امثلة  اخرى   لكهنة   خائبين  
اتمنى ان تكونوا فهمتوا وجهة نظري لان القوة  ليست بالضرورة بالسلاح و الميليشيات و ابسط مثال ابونا زكريا  اللي    ارعب   رعب كبير في نفوس كل المسلمين بلسانه فقط و كلامه الذهبي و ليس اكثر *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

و بعدين بقي هياقلبت للاساءه للسوريين ولا ايه

الي حصل في لبنان اخطاء سياسيه لا اكثر و دايما يعلبوها الكبار و يقع فيها الصغار

ايه ذنب الشعب كله

عموما الميليشيات و كدا تحت اي مبرر شر 

لا تخاذل و لا بتاع

انتا ممكن تسحب اي نصوص وتلائمها علي كيفك

لكن العنف شئ بشع

انا اهلي مش مسيحيين و انا عابره للسيح

و جت ميليشات لدفع الاضطهاد

مطلوب مني مثلا مني اقتلهم و انضم للعنف

يا اخي الرومان كانوا وثنيين و عبده السبف و عندهم مارس اله الحرب

ولادهم تركوا الوثنيه و امنوا

استحملوا كل شئ مع ان كان في مقدورهم فعل غير ذلك

للاسف عمر ما عصر الشهداء الاول دا ما هيرجع تاني

لا كان فيه عصبيات قوميه

ولا عنف رغم بطش الرومان القاتل

ولا ان المؤمن القديم يعامل الجديد كانه درجه تانيه

ولا كان فيه الكلام دا

كان عصر مختلف بحق بيعكس روح المسيح الحقيقيه


لا تعليق


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

hallelujah قال:


> *الجهاد المسيحي يكون بالطريق الصعبة التي وصانا بها يشوع و ليس الطريق السهلة *
> *ثم ان السيد المسيح سلاحه كان هو لسانه المقدس الذي لا يسكت عن الحق*
> *من وجهة نظري البسيطة ان ما يقوم به ابونا زكريا بطرس هو المثال الحقيقي للمسيحيي الحقيقي *
> *رجل شجاع لا يسكت عن الحق يقول كل ما في باله بكل شجاعة و لا يخاف من الارهاب و الموت و الاهم بكل احترام و ديموقراطية و ادب و اخلاق *
> ...


 

فاهماكي انتي علي حق

سيف الروح و الكلمه اقوي من سيف حديد مصدي

الكل كان فاكر انه المسيح هاتي بارضي يهزم الرومان و يذلذل الاعداء زي الملك داوود

جاء بسيف الكلمه السماوي وكون مملكته في السماء

خذل المسيح اليهود بانه لم يستعمل سيف فانكروه


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2010)

*يا ريت نتناقش ونتحاور ونعرض ارائنا  بدون تجريح فى اى جنسيه او بلد بعينها  والا سامحونى  هضطر  اغلق الموضوع *


----------



## Hallelujah (10 يناير 2010)

اتمنى من الاخت دونا نبيل ان لا تغلق الموضوع و لن يكون هناك اي تجريح 
شكرا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

اصلا دا موضوع مهيج للعنف و داعي للعنف يتساب ليه و الفكره غلط من اصله


----------



## سلفانا الصغيره (10 يناير 2010)

*لا تغلبن الشر بالشر بال اغلب الشر بالخير ربنا قال كدا قال رد الشر بالخير لاننا لو ردينا الشر بالشر يبقى عملنا زيهم ومبقاش فى فرق بينا احنا اولاد المسيح و بينهم همااااااااا *​


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

ربنا يباركك يا سلفاانا و يكتر من امثالك يااااااااااا رب


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

سلفانا الصغيره قال:


> *لا تغلبن الشر بالشر بال اغلب الشر بالخير ربنا قال كدا قال رد الشر بالخير لاننا لو ردينا الشر بالشر يبقى عملنا زيهم ومبقاش فى فرق بينا احنا اولاد المسيح و بينهم همااااااااا *​





> 51 وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ مَدَّ يَدَهُ وَاسْتَلَّ  سَيْفَهُ وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ.
> 52  فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ  الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ!
> 53  أَتَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي  فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ  الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟




فوق و ارجع للمسيح يا ابن المسيح البار

سلامه اعطيك


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (11 يناير 2010)

alpha&#969 قال:


> مشاركة الاخ كليمو و كلام من الواقع
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116436





*ربنا يعوضك خير والف شكر​*


----------



## zama (11 يناير 2010)

أنا معك قلباً وقالباً ..

وموافق كل الموافقة ع الفكرة من حيث التنفيذ ..


----------



## coptic hero (11 يناير 2010)

سلفانا الصغيره قال:


> *لا تغلبن الشر بالشر بال اغلب الشر بالخير ربنا قال كدا قال رد الشر بالخير لاننا لو ردينا الشر بالشر يبقى عملنا زيهم ومبقاش فى فرق بينا احنا اولاد المسيح و بينهم همااااااااا *​



*لو لم يكن هناك مقاومه الحرب بالحرب لكانت اسبانيا وفرنسا حتى اليوم دولتان اسلاميتان وكان اللبنانيون اذلاء للمسلمين وان لم نكن وقفنا وقفه جاده امام نشر جريده النبأ اخبارها المسيئه لنا لما قبض على صاحبها وقتلته الحكومه داخل السجن ولو لم نقف فى وجه من خطفوا وفاء قسطنطين وغسلوا لها مخها بالسحر لما رجعت خلى بالكم ان هناك ناس ينطبق عليها جمله
.
.
.
.
تخاف ما تختشيش​*


----------



## mady elmasry (11 يناير 2010)

*غريب أمرك أخى العزيز 

إحزن صديقى على هؤلاء الشباب ومثلما الحال نحزن نحن أيضاً 

ولكن لا داعى لأن يأخذك الحزن لتلك المرحلة من الغضب 

يخطيء كل من يقيس الإسلام بسلوكيات المسلمين 

و

يخطيء أيضاً من يقيس المسيحية بسلوكيات المسيحيين 

يا أخى إن حدثني قلبي كي أدخل كنائسكم 

فبقولك هذا سأخشي الدخول 

((( ويرفعوا السلاح اذاء محاولات تصفيتهم كما يريد الجبناء عندنا؟


اعطانا السلطان لندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوه العدو


وهم لا يفعلون شيئا لنا بل يساعدون المجرمين علي جريمتهم!


علينا ان نرفع السلاح في وجه من يرفعه علينا حتي يخافوا لننظر للتاريخ البعيد نحاول نطبق نظريه الخوف والجبن تلك


اود في النهايه ان احي بطل الاميريه الذي قتل المسلم ))))


أو لم يدافع المسلم عن مسيحي من قبل 

او لم يمت المسلم لينعم مسيحي بالحياة 

هل كنى بالبطل ؟!!!

أم هو حاجز نفسي بينكم وبين المسلمين فيما ترونه  هل اصبح المسلمين هم الصهيونيين 

أى منطق هذا 


أخى 

مش كل مسلم متعصب او جاهل او احمق مش فاهم الدين صح يتصرف بشكل او بآخر بما فيه الأذية للمسيحيين 

تأخذونه حجة على الاسلام وتقيسون به الإسلام 

أرى فى حوارك كم من الحزن وما زاد من دهشتي رأيت أيضاً كم من الكراهية والبغضاء للإخوة المسلمين 

يا أخى ماذا عن فلسطين وما يحدث بها من اليهوديين تجاه اخوانكم من المسيحيين 

لم تنددوا ولم تعارضوا ولم يكن لكم موقفكم هذا 

يا اخى  آه لو تعلم مدي حب المسلمين للمسيحيين 

و 

لكن دائماً ما اراكم كمن ينتظر الخطأ لصاحبه حتى يعاتبه 

علي غرار ( حبيبك يبلع لك الظلط وعدوك يتمنى لك الغلط )

لستم اعدائنا ولسنا اعدائكم كي تثيروا علينا 

اخطأ مسلمون فى حق المسيحيين فهم فئة منهم وليس بجميع المسلمين 

يا اخى تريث قليلاً وانظر بعين الحب 

دائماً أراكم تقولون صلوا لشهدائنا 

وماذا عن مسلمين راحوا ضحايا جراء أحداث متراكمة تسبب فيها مسيحيين 

هل تفرح ويأخذك الفرح وتقول المسيحي بطل وقتل المسلم من اجل الدفاع عن نفسه والمسلم حلال فيه الموت ومات كافر اما المسيحي فهو شهيد 

اى منطق هذا ؟!!!

اكن لكم كل الحب فهل ستسيئون لي لمجرد فئة حمقاء من المسلمين تسببوا بأذى للمسيحيين ؟ 

يسوع حدثكم بالحب لأعدائكم

فإتركوا الأمر لله وحده يفعل ما يشاء من عقاب 

لا أقول اصمتوا ولا تدافعوا 

دافعوا مثلما تشاءون فهذا حقكم كبشر وليس كمسيحيين فقط 

انت تدافع عن نفسك ولك الحق في ذلك ولكن لا تتعايش به كمبدأ يأخذك للبغضاء والكراهية  


فأنظر لجمع المسلمين الأسوياء مع اخوانهم المسيحيين وانظر لمعاملتهم سوياً 

ستلحظ الحب والوئام 

لما لم تأخذوا مثل هذا كحجة لحب المسلمين لكم ؟؟  بل ومدى حبهم ..  فالقرأن حدثنا عن مريم بأحلى الكلام كما حدثنا عن  نبيكم بأحلى الكلام وحثنا على حبهم واحببناهم لذلك بل وأكثر من ذلك حين تعرفنا على مسار حياتهم 

فلماذا 

لا تنظروا إللا لفئة طائشة من المسلمين ؟

لماذا تقيسون بهم كل المسلمين ؟ 

دائماً ما يقتل المسلمين فى الحوادث وفى كل الحالات .. ولم يصل مدى العزاء الا فى عقر دارهم 

وانظر لشهداء المسيحيين ترى المسلمين ينددون بهذا عبر الفضائيات وبل تراهم يمقطون الوضع فى مصر ويدافعون عن شهدائكم بقدر ما تدافعون 

ألم تنظروا لمثل هذا الصنيع كحجة لحب المسلمين 

يا اخى ان كانوا ضحايا فئة طائشة من المسلمين فلا يأخذك حزنك لكره عامة المسلمين 

وأولى لك ان يكن لك مثل ذاك الموقف لليهوديين 

ام كون يسوع اتى ليكمل لا لينقض الشريعة بل يتممها 

فكون هذا يلزمكم بأن لا يكون لكم اية مواقف تجاه الصهيونيين من اليهود كون ديانتهم سماوية وكون الاسلام مشكوك في أمره 

اى منطق هذا يا اخى الم تنظر لضحايا المسلمين الذين ضحوا من اجل ان تنعم انت كمسيحي بالحياة 

ولن انكر ان المسيحيين ضحوا من اجل ان ينعم المسلمين بالحياة 

إذن فلماذا كل هذا الكره ؟؟؟؟

لسنا بغابة اخى  العزيز فلا تنظر لفئة كمن هم اساس المسلمين 

انظر إذ لم يكن هناك من رد فعل عنيف تجاه الجناة 

انظر إذ لم يكن هناك من تعنيف من قبل المسلمين للمتواطئين سيان كانوا من المسلمين او المسيحيين 

انظر لمن يدافع عنكم وهو مسلم 

انظر لمن يحاول ان يقدم لكم كل السبل كى تنعمون بأفضل الحقوق 

انظر لمن يتغاضي عن حقه من اجل المسيحي الجار له فى المسكن 

انظر لمن يكن كل الحب لجاره المسيحي 

انظر لمن يتمنى ان يسود الحب والوئام بين الطرفين 

لماذا تنظر للحمقي والمتعصبين 

لما كل هذا الكره ؟؟

والله لا اري الا شيطان بينكم وبين المسلمين 

شيطان يعزفكم عن قول الحق فيما بينكم 

شيطان يمليء قلبكم وقلبنا تجاه بعضنا البعض

شيطان تغمره الفرحة لموقفكم هذا من عموم المسلمين 

ألم يحن الوقت بعض للتريث والنظر لمداخل الأمور والتيقن فيمن هو وراء كل هذا ؟؟  

أليست من أيادى تجرم فى حقوقنا 

ألم يلتف المسلمون والمسيحيين كإخوة فى فلسطين ويتظاهروا وينددوا ويشجبوا ما بثته القنوات الإسرائيلية من بغضاء وسوء ليسوع والسيدة مريم 

ألم تنظر

 لكم الحب والإخاء ..  فيما بينهم وتحاملهم وتكاتلهم من اجل التنديد بما يفعله اليهوديين بالمسيحيين والمسلمين 

لما كل هذا اخي 



الا تدرك ان الذات الإلهية هي من تقتص ومن تحاسب 

فهل جندك الله كى تقتص بإسمه ؟

هل لا يعي الله لما يحدث فى فلسطين 

هل لا يعي الله ان فئة قليلة ليسوا مقياساً للعموم 

ان الله اكبر من ان ينظر لهذا 

يا اخى 

دافع دافع دافع دافع 


ولن اقول لك عكس ذلك 

ولكن 

ليكن نظرك تجاه ما يحدث فى فلسطين

ليكن موقفك معهم ايضاً 

&
ام تصلي لله الخالق الديان كي يعفو عن المسيحيين فى فلسطين 

وهنا فى مصر تندد وتشجب 

لا اقول هذا كي تصمت فالعازف عن الحق هو من سمة الشيطان 

لا تترك حقك اخى ولكن لا يأخذك المقياس لعامة المسلمين 

تريث اخى قليلاً وادعوا الله ان يهدى عائلات القتلى بالصبر والسلوان

ادعوا الله ان يكن للقتلي كأهلهم 

ادعوا الله ان يأنث لهم 

وأخيراً أخى هم بدار الآخرة وهى الدار الباقية وهناك ينعمون فهم فى دار الحق وفى معية خالقهم 

ولن اطيل اخى فلعل الله يريح القلوب ويشفي الصدور ويخمد النيران التى بيننا*


----------



## طحبوش (11 يناير 2010)

100% يا مادي ...


----------



## Coptic Adel (11 يناير 2010)

*يا اخ مادي لا تحاول ان تخلط الامور ببعضها

فالذي تتحدث عنه هو سياسة دول

ولا تعنينا بشئ ولكن ما يعنينا هو الارهاب الاسلامي فقط
*​


----------



## الأنصاري11 (11 يناير 2010)

critic;1799642
[b قال:
			
		

> بولس الرسول لما جوم يحاكموه قالهم انه رومانى علشان يدافع عن نفسه و لم يسكت
> و الدفاع و المطالبة بحقوقنا ليس عدم اعتماد على الله بل هو دورنا الطبيعى و العملى بجانب الصلاة[/b]



*وهوا كان روماني واللا كان مش روماني؟؟؟*​


----------



## mady elmasry (11 يناير 2010)

coptic adel قال:


> *يا اخ مادي لا تحاول ان تخلط الامور ببعضها
> 
> فالذي تتحدث عنه هو سياسة دول
> 
> ...





حبيبى الإرهاب الإسلامي !!!!!!!

الإرهاب الإسلامي 

انا لم اتحدث إلا عن المسلمين 

وهل يكني المسلمين جميعهم بالإرهابييين ؟

يا أخى انا لم اتحدث عن سياسة الدولة كما تظن 

فليس لى بها أية علاقة وانما اتحدث عن المسلمين عامة عمومهم لا شمولهم و كونهم ليسوا بإرهابيين 
وان تعاتب فهي فئة قليلة من شمول المسلمين وليس العموم عزيزي 

وربما أتانى شعور بقولك الإرهاب الاسلامي 

فهل تقصد أخى العزيز الإرهاب فى الفكر الإسلامى ام فى الدين الإسلامى 
ان كان فى الفكر فهو لفئة معينة ويمكن ان تعدها ضمن ( الأقلية ) أقلية المسلمين وليس بجميعهم 

ولكن  إن كان فى الدين الإسلامى فليس ما بالدين الإسلامى من ارهاب حتى ولو كانت هناك آيات كثيرة بها تعصب وتنم عن الاستعداد للقتال و .... الخ . الخ . الخ

فلكل هذا صديقي العزيز منطق 

وكل ما اتمناه منك ان لا تنظر للمسلمين عموماً بعين الكره انظر لفئة معينة والتى هى تسيء للإسلام

وتندرج أو يدرجها الآخرين من ضمن سلوكيات المسلمين 

فهل كونى مسلم وقمت بعملية انتحارية يقال فى حقها ارهاب هل يقاس الاسلام والمسلمين بذلك ؟؟!

ليس ذنب الاسلام وليس ذنب المسلمين بمن لم يفهموا الدين حقاً او بمن لم يتقوا الله حق تقاته


----------



## kalimooo (11 يناير 2010)

mady elmasry قال:


> *غريب أمرك أخى العزيز
> 
> إحزن صديقى على هؤلاء الشباب ومثلما الحال نحزن نحن أيضاً
> 
> ...





يابني

مليون ونصف ارمني ذبحوا ودفنوا احياء بتركيا

والباقي هجر

بالعراق كانوا مليون عراقي

اللي قتل قتل واللي تهجر تهجر

باقي القلة الان ومهددين بالفناء

بالاراضي المقدسة اين المسيحيين

مهد المسيحية ومكان مولد سيدنا

باقي القليل القليل

وعما قريب لن تتركوا احد هناك

وتقولي مش متعصبين

بلبنان 100000 الف مسيحي

قتلوا

ومعروف مين المسؤل عن قتلهم

بلاش تعليق

لو سمحت

وفيه مكانات للحوار المسيحي المسلم


----------



## mady elmasry (11 يناير 2010)

كدت انسى مرورك اخ طحبوش 

فيا أخى داخلك أرى طفلاً 

وهذا جوهرك فجوهرك شفاف أخى وقولك مداه الشفافية


----------



## الروح النارى (11 يناير 2010)

Critic قال:


> *عزيزى انا معرفش يعنى ايه مشيليات*
> *انا كل اللى بقوله اننا نطالب بحقنا الرسمى و الانسانى و نأخذ حقوقنا القانونية فلو الدلة مادتناش حقوقنا كالعادة و عدت الموضوع يبقى نلجأ للمنظمات الدولية*
> *هل وصلت الفكرة ؟*


 
*شكراااً *Critic
*وصلت الفكرة*
*ميليشيات معناها قوة من الجنود و الأفراد المسلحيين بالبنادق و المدافع و القنابل و الصواريخ ... الخ*
*والكلمة دى تطلق أيضاً على مجموعة من قطاع الطرق المسلحيين الذين يقتلوا المعارضيين لهم وسلب مامعهم*
*أتمنى تكون وصلت*​


----------



## mady elmasry (11 يناير 2010)

كليمو 

لن اعلق صديقي 

ولكن حسبنا الله فى مسلمين أساءوا لنا 

تعدادنا تخطي المليار ولو تحسب من كل الف مائة متعصب أساءوا لنا 

لأصبح تعداد المتعصبين تخطي المليون 

وانت تتعامل صديقي مع هذا البنيان 

إذ حسبت ان المليون هو أساس المليار 

هو عشر التعداد عزيزي وليس له مقياساً لنا 

ولن أطيل

أراك متعقل وأدرك تماما أنك ستعي جيداً ما بين السطور


----------



## Coptic Adel (11 يناير 2010)

وهل يكني المسلمين جميعهم بالإرهابييين ؟
​*نعم فكل المسلمين هم ارهابيين بالفطرة*

*لان دينهم يأمرهم بقتل اليهود والنصاري *

اتحدث عن المسلمين عامة عمومهم لا شمولهم و كونهم ليسوا بإرهابيين 
 وان تعاتب فهي فئة قليلة من شمول المسلمين وليس العموم عزيزي 
​*كم من حادث اثم حدث من المسلمين ضد الاقباط  , وفي كل مرة تأتوا لتأكدوا انه حادث فردي ولا عمومي , متي سيكون عمومي من وجه نظركم وهناك اهالي يسرقون وينهبون ويخربون منازل ومحلات المسيحيين ثم يأتي التهجير ليطرد اهل المنزل من بلدهم الأصلي ؟*

 وربما أتانى شعور بقولك الإرهاب الاسلامي 

 فهل تقصد أخى العزيز الإرهاب فى الفكر الإسلامى ام فى الدين الإسلامى 
 ان كان فى الفكر فهو لفئة معينة ويمكن ان تعدها ضمن ( الأقلية ) أقلية المسلمين وليس بجميعهم 

 ولكن  إن كان فى الدين الإسلامى فليس ما بالدين الإسلامى من ارهاب حتى ولو كانت هناك آيات كثيرة بها تعصب وتنم عن الاستعداد للقتال و .... الخ . الخ . الخ
​*الارهاب هو في الدين الاسلامي نفسه فهو يحض علي فعل الجرائم ضد كل ما هو مخالف للعقيدة الاسلامية , واتذكر قول الدكتورة وفاء سلطان علي قناة الجزيرة في قولها ( اعبد الحجر ولكن لا تقذفني به ) فيما معناه ان لك حرية العبادة كما تشاء ولكن لا تجعل عبادتك تأذيني .*

 فلكل هذا صديقي العزيز منطق 

 وكل ما اتمناه منك ان لا تنظر للمسلمين عموماً بعين الكره انظر لفئة معينة والتى هى تسيء للإسلام
 وتندرج أو يدرجها الآخرين من ضمن سلوكيات المسلمين 

*انا لا انظر لاحد عموما بعين الكره ولكن الاسلام هو ما ينظر الينا بعين الارهاب والتعصب والجاهلية

*

 فهل كونى مسلم وقمت بعملية انتحارية يقال فى حقها ارهاب هل يقاس الاسلام والمسلمين بذلك ؟؟!

*نعم لان اذا رجعنا الي العقيدة نفسها فستجد ما يحض علي تلك العمليات الانتحارية ودخول جنة الحوريات والغلمان .*​
 ليس ذنب الاسلام وليس ذنب المسلمين بمن لم يفهموا الدين حقاً او بمن لم يتقوا الله حق تقاته

*خلاصة الحديث هي ان ( مسلم = ارهابي ) ,, ولا شئ اخر*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2010)

*قبل ان اغلق الموضوع احب ان اوجه رساله للجميع
لكتابنا المقدس تعاليمه الواضحه ولن نخالفها مهما كانت الاسباب او الظروف التى نعيش فيها
ليس جبنا أو عدم قدره ولكن اختلافا عن الاخرين وسلوكياتهم الخاطئه
يغلق​*


----------

